# crossword



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

Any one OUT there that could help me with a crossword .

(Q) (1) NOT FULLY COOKED 2 WORDS
FIRST WORD 4 LETTERS
SECOND WORD 5 LETTERS

(Q) (2) ALSO NAME OF A ROALD DAHL BOOK
JAMES AND THE GIANT------

(Q) (3) A EUROPEAN CURRENCY UNIT WHAT IS IT CALLED. 
3 LETTERS


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

2nd answer is Peach


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The first answer is "half baked". A bit like most of my ideas as it happens.

The 3rd answer could be: Bulgaria : Lev


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

3 = ECU


----------



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

AGAIN JUST TO SAY THANK YOU TO YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP

DAVID


----------

